# Pretty Happy Wader right now



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got these delivered. Won them off ebay. It was bit of a process actually. I won a pair previous to these but for some reason seller said they didn't have them in stock and refunded my money then immediately relisted them.   
Anyways found these a few weeks later from another seller and got them 30 dollars cheaper than the previous auction. Can't wait to get them dirty.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Are these the oceantek?? I found some simms flats sneakers im going to try on tomorrow.


----------



## Saltwater Reaper (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a pair of those... They are awesome!!! Congrats on the good deal.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

these are the discontinued flats boots. i was really dreading dropping 2 bills on the oceanteks.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet. how much did you grab them for? if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

$88.50 shipped.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow!! I found a store in san antonio selling the flats sneakers for 99.00. Gonna check them out.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm jealous! Way to go! I missed a pair of 13s on ebay for $28. I'm still kicking myself..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

curmudgeon said:


> I'm jealous! Way to go! I missed a pair of 13s on ebay for $28. I'm still kicking myself..


I want to kick you too lol.  When was this?


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

goodwood said:


> I want to kick you too lol.  When was this?


I'm so mad at myself I'll bend over! 
It was only about a week ago. My Patagonias are starting to show their age so I started shopping. I bid on them but for some reason ebay never sent me any further notices until they were gone! I've been having that problem lately, dog it!
Glad you got yours, but I immensely dislike the guy that got mine! LOL!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

curmudgeon said:


> I'm so mad at myself I'll bend over!
> *It was only about a week ago.* My Patagonias are starting to show their age so I started shopping. I bid on them but for some reason ebay never sent me any further notices until they were gone! I've been having that problem lately, dog it!
> Glad you got yours, but I immensely dislike the guy that got mine! LOL!


Wow! 

I'm sure there will be more. I guess we gotta stop talking about it haha.

I was just glad I got it under retail price with them being discontinued and all. 28 bucks is crazy. I hate it when I don't get the notices. Usually the phone app will pop up 15 minutes beforehand.


----------

